# Clausing 8530 rebuild finally finished



## calstar (Jun 5, 2017)

Haven't been on this site for awhile but am finally done with the rebuild(not restoration). Takedown, thoroughly cleaned everything, oil primer, oil finish paint, all new bearings. I was halfway through the rebuild when I lucked out finding a near mint 8530 from the original owner less than a mile from my place, so this mill just sat unfinished covered in a corner, owned it for about 3 yrs, new owner's agent(brother of owners best friend) just picked it up today, it will travel to Kansas from here in SoCal in about a month via pickup.
I've posted about this one and my newer one before so if you're interested search my "threads started". There is actually a lot of info on Clausing mill rebuilds on the web, pretty straight forward process and if one has basic mechanical skills its very doable.

Here's some after pics :


























before pics:


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice job!  Taking your time paid off in a machine that looks great!


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 5, 2017)

Very nice job.      I want one


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 5, 2017)

that looks nice.
I notice that the table has end caps to catch the fluids and stuff. I didn' know they came that way... nice.. Wish mine had it.
She looks good.


----------



## 34_40 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yep, what they said, It looks amazing. The hard work paid off.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 6, 2017)

woochucker said:


> that looks nice.
> I notice that the table has end caps to catch the fluids and stuff. I didn' know they came that way... nice.. Wish mine had it.
> She looks good.



Yup, the 8530 and 8535 models had them, whereas the 8520 and 8525 did not.  The  8530 and 8535 also included the two speed gearbox on the one end of the table, a slightly different knee, as well as a few other minor differences.


----------



## brino (Jun 6, 2017)

@calstar 

That's purdy!

I like the colour you chose much better than the original.
What's the first milling project?

-brino


----------



## rolleikin (Jun 7, 2017)

calstar said:


> Haven't been on this site for awhile but am finally done with the rebuild(not restoration). Takedown, thoroughly cleaned everything, oil primer, oil finish paint, all new bearings. I was halfway through the rebuild when I lucked out finding a near mint 8530 from the original owner less than a mile from my place, so this mill just sat unfinished covered in a corner, owned it for about 3 yrs, new owner's agent(brother of owners best friend) just picked it up today, it will travel to Kansas from here in SoCal in about a month via pickup.
> I've posted about this one and my newer one before so if you're interested search my "threads started". There is actually a lot of info on Clausing mill rebuilds on the web, pretty straight forward process and if one has basic mechanical skills its very doable.
> 
> Here's some after pics :
> ...


Very nice work and mill. Now i want one for myself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## A618fan2 (Jun 7, 2017)

Very nice work. I looked at one for sale at Cabin Fever...woulda loved to have it.  Thanks for keeping the dream alive 

John


----------



## Ski (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice work !


----------



## troyadamietz (Jul 6, 2017)

very well done sir


----------

